# Distributor problem



## Redlinerider (Jul 5, 2005)

Well i own a 85 Nissan 300zx and i have problems with the Distributor. I was driving one day and all of a suddin my RPMs went to 0 but some how still running for a few seconds then dies while im still rolling some times it will revive other time it just leaves me stranded. The First time it left me standed i took the Distributor off and check the points and they where corroted so i scratched it and it started up.... so i bought new cap and rotor and it ran good for a few days and i was back where i started. its not corroted but its black and i scratched it again... and it woundnt start i hit my screwdriver on top of the Dis. cap and turn the key and started up... WHAT IS WRONG.. people say pick up coil but i called Napa and it comes up N/A on it then someone said Module do i called napa up again and $90 i want to make sure if thats it befor i go out and buy that part to put it on...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

welcome to nissan forums. you will have alot more help on this subject if you post in the z section. this is basicaly hear just to anounce your now a member. but good luck with your problem hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like a ground/connection problem to me. This distributor is similar to a Mallory Hi-lite ignition, with an LED shining through holes in a wheel, they are fairly bulletproof. Typically, if they have a malfunction with any of the internal components, they are totally dead and will not work again. The fact that your problem is intermittent indicates that the problem is external. Check all the connections, pull the distributor, make sure the base is clean. Also check the coil wire and coil operation. The coil is the weak link in this system.


----------

